# New UKC CH, Gabby



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Had a great time at the UKC shows with Lucky Penny and Game Boy today. Gabby won her class, then was Best female, then Best Of Winnners, then was up against Uncle Vinny for BOB. That equals a lot of practice and one tired puppy. Vinny was BOB. I did not show her in the second show... But her Auntie Emmie(Vinny 's mom) was Rserve and looked happy with GameBoy, even though she has a bad hair cut. Basil won the Champion class(Vinny had won the class in the first show). Then she won BOB. And went into the group..she won a Group II with Game Boy. However, today, Miss Gabby is now a UKC Ch! Finished in the first show! She is nine months old....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, I don't know a lot about showing dogs but this sounds pretty amazing to me.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful job today! All the dogs looked great and were wonderful! Congrats to Gabby Woof! She is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

UKC is not like AKC. It is a ton of fun, though. You get a lot of practice and can sometimes get many trips into the ring.... I love it because it helps you to be less freaked for AKC. I am very proud of my baby who did it very quickly....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And any female dog can belong to Gabby's sorority, Gabba Gabba Woof. No hazing, but the prerequisite is that you have to be sassy!! She has gotten her second wind and is currently busy!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-sounds like a great day!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to the Celebration Gang, especially Miss Gabby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! UKC is a lot of fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, UKC IS a lot,of,fun!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold, Gabs hopes that her boyfriend, Yogi is impressed!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Dallas Gold, Gabs hopes that her boyfriend, Yogi is impressed!


He definitely is and he really appreciates older women who are WINNERS!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna is a proud member of the Gabba Gabba Woof Sorority and she says that is is the best! The only requirement for joining is a good game of bitey bite!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad that you all had fun.... I don't think I've seen a photo of Gabby..... think you could talk Anne in to posting some???? Would love to see your gang.

As I recall from previous years photos, you have a beautiful garden.... anything blooming yet? I just planted a bunch of stuff this weekend, trying to get some ferns hung up, it won't quit raining though, may have to start working on my ark....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like a really productive and successful day for your crew!



Lucky Penny said:


> Luna is a proud member of the Gabba Gabba Woof Sorority and she says that is is the best! The only requirement for joining is a good game of bitey bite!


Now that's a club for Cookie. She wants in too!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, Cookie is invited. Not many requirements and being related certainly helps! Her brother Vinny was BOB in one show today!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like great things are in store for this young girl.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Glad everyone had fun


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Many congratulations Annef


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your girl Gabby-awesome!


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

It was a great day! Grats to Gabby!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hope everyone had fun! Was the event inside or outdoors?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Outdoors...she has shown indoors and now outdoors... Her momma who won BOB at this show and also took a Group II much prefers outdoors. Her momma is very noise sensitive.


----------

